Ask HN: Do you record videos or screencasts for work? - carusooneliner
======
ndethore
If you're using macOS, you can use Quicktime Player to record your screen
(File > New Screen Recording). If you need more advanced features like mouse
click effect or keystroke display, ScreenFlow is a very good (paid)
alternative.

------
byoung2
I use them for bug reports to prove that something "works on my machine"

------
meetneps
Camtasia works great!

